
Vigil: Open Source Status Page in Rust - valeriansaliou
https://github.com/valeriansaliou/vigil
======
valeriansaliou
Notes:

\---

Vigil is an open-source Status Page built in Rust that you can host on your
infrastructure. You can use it to monitor all your servers and apps, and get a
Web Status Page visible to your users (ie. on a domain of your choice, eg.
status.example.com).

It is useful in microservices contexts to monitor both apps and backends. If a
node goes down in your infrastructure, you receive a status change
notification in a Slack channel (eg. #infrastructure). Your phone / watch /
etc. will ping you when something goes wrong, or when the infrastructure auto-
recovered from downtime).

Vigil is usually used in a SaaS context to monitor tens of services, but it
can also prove useful to monitor services on eg. a personal server, or monitor
a small infrastructure made of APIs.

\---

This is an open-source version of
[https://status.crisp.chat/](https://status.crisp.chat/) which we've been
running over the last 2 years. It saved our service from small to large
downtimes hundreds of time. This is why we're now releasing it as Open Source,
as most SaaS starting up won't need to use a complex, expensive commercial
solution while a self-hosted app would do.

This is part of our effort to give back to the OSS community. Hope this can
help :)

We're open to feedbacks & feature requests.

------
dozzie
Again a banana attached to a gorilla and a whole jungle. Why can't we have a
dashboard that just displays whatever is in its configured data store, and a
data store filled with whatever is collected about the environment? It's
always another dashboard-with-datastore-and-monitoring-agent in one complete,
impossible to separate package, which is effectively a crippled attempt at
building a monitoring system? (I wrote all three separate things, dashboard,
data store, and monitoring agent, and I am using them in production, so I know
it's a doable plan.)

